# Volunteer Work: Teach Labourers English



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

This plea is not addressed to those who are looking for paid work. It is addressed to people who would like to make a difference in someone's life, someone who is less fortunate and badly needs our help.

It is not about donating clothes or money this time. It is about donating a little of your time, a lot of enthusiasm, a great deal of tolerance, and your knowledge of English to teach UAE labourers basic English. 

If you are a native/fluent speaker of English, and bored on Fridays from 6 PM to 8 PM, please come and join our great team of students and instructors at AUD. We opened a project aimed at helping the labourers in the UAE have better lives by teaching them English, and in so doing improving their chances of getting better jobs. We need _responsible_ people who can _commit to doing volunteer work _and be part of an enthusiastic team. You don't need to know much about teaching. The instructors will explain what you need to do. If you are an EFL/ESL/ESOL teacher, it would be marvelous if you could help us with contributing ideas, designing the materials, and teaching the students.

Your reward? The great chance of changing an individual life for the better. Once in a life time opportunity for some of us. 

Please send me a private message for more details if you're interested. I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Kindly reminding you.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

no one volunteered?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Rutilius said:


> no one volunteered?


well, except two people who pm-ed me and hopefully will be there tonight, no one seems to be interested.

i dont blame anyone. karma eh? this thread is not about sex, booze, or making money in dubai... why would it be attractive??? 

i can't wait to see the next thread on human rights and the poor, poor workers in dubai and how no one cares and all that blah blah blah coming from dubai expats. when it comes to theory, people post here till their fingers bleed; when it's about getting the work done... it's not our business or we're too busy or too caught in our own universes to remember those who really have problems.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Do you have a poster that I could post on my organizations notice board?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Rutilius said:


> Do you have a poster that I could post on my organizations notice board?


sure. could you please pm me your email addy and some info on these organizations?

thanks a lot!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think it's a bit too far for me (can't remember where the AUD is but I recall it being on the other side of Dubai). Now when I move a bit closer I might help but then again I suck at teaching people


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

cami said:


> well, except two people who pm-ed me and hopefully will be there tonight, no one seems to be interested.
> 
> i dont blame anyone. karma eh? this thread is not about sex, booze, or making money in dubai... why would it be attractive???
> 
> i can't wait to see the next thread on human rights and the poor, poor workers in dubai and how no one cares and all that blah blah blah coming from dubai expats. when it comes to theory, people post here till their fingers bleed; when it's about getting the work done... it's not our business or we're too busy or too caught in our own universes to remember those who really have problems.


Sad but maybe people will be able to assist in the future??? Maybe it has to do with the short notice?? Maybe they all had prior engagements they couldnt break? I am grasping for straws. 

People just do not care overall.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Sad but maybe people will be able to assist in the future??? Maybe it has to do with the short notice?? Maybe they all had prior engagements they couldnt break? I am grasping for straws.
> 
> People just do not care overall.


yeah, i'm still hoping here. there have been people who came (THANK YOU), and people who promised they would come in the future (THANK YOU IN ADVANCE), but it's like 5% of the number of posts. i don't think there were many who came back and read the post 20 times.

sad eh... everyone wants to change the world, but can't start by changing their own worlds...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I find there is no reason to even say this as it then just seems like I am that out of touch with reality that they usually work six days a week, ten to twelve hours a day with sometimes long bus rides back and forth on top of that... but if something is on Sun, Mon, and Tues, I am available.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Some people don't have time or even the inclination to read/check everyday....don't be mean, you only gave 24 hours notice....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just because a lot of people did not sign up for this does not mean that they generally do not care. I'm sure there are a lot of forum members who contribute to society in ways that they deem fit.
I personally do not see how teaching the labourers English would give them a chance at a better job. These guys are from the Subcontinent with very limited qualifications if any and are brought here on a specific contract. They will be sent back home once the contract ends and if they're lucky, will get a little gratuity to take back to their villages. I'm trying but cannot seem to understand what job opportunities are out there for them in Dubai.
Whilst theoretically this is a great project, I seriously feel that the labourers will benefit a lot more if the AUD students pledged at least 10% of their allowance and donated their clothes, foodstuff, etc to these people.
If I've offended anyone with my views, I apologise in advance but I just had to say what's on my mind so the forum members do not get put down for not readily volunteering to a project.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I think Pamela makes a valid point. What will the benefit be for the labourers if they learn to speak English? In their everyday lives, here or when back home, I doubt they deal with people who only speak English. Is the idea that they will be able to step up to better paid jobs once they speak English?

It's good to see people actually DOING something to help these guys, rather than just talking about their issues like most of us, but I'm not sure this is the best way to help them.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i think it's self-explanatory, but let me clarify how teaching them ANYTHING could benefit them.

1. our students believe it's a lot better to teach someone a skill rathen than give them money and then forget about them. they do charity work of that sort too, and we have a regular "charity corner" where everyone (students, faculty, admin staff) donates clothes, personal hygiene items, and non perishable foods. then it's the money the charity collects as well. some of our higher management donated up to 40,000 dhs to this cause and others (our students are also involved in building a school in cameroon)

2. in the last term, some workers who could pass ielts or went to job interviews within the same organization got better jobs as drivers, supervisors, and warehouse staff. for them, it meant a whopping 2,100 dhs a month rise from 700 dhs. how much do you spend at the weekend?....

3. some workers have taken their employers to court. they can't speak english well, and can't speak arabic at all. they asked for english classes so that they could understand the laws here a lot better, and contact lawyers and other people who could help them but do not speak urdu, hindi or other subcontinent dialects. it's the indian, bangladeshi and sri lankan embassies that haven't moved a finger to help them, and the rich members of the respective communities treat them as inferior human beings, so they have to ask for help somewhere else. some of the labourers haven't been paid for up to 16 MONTHS, and they only survive thanks to a wonderful lady who's been taking care of them and brings them food and clothes.

4. taking them out of the labour camp environment, treating them as equals, talking with them politely, teaching them to be nice to each other, feeding them (there are tea breaks, and i'm sure if any of you saw them approaching the tables so shy and timid you would donate part of your own money just to see how a cup of tea and some biscuits lighten up a tired face ...), and helping them understand not all people are like their employers is worth this effort.

and i could go on and on... 

i believe there could be a thousand reasons why people shouldn't teach them english (or any other skill for that matter), but instead of sitting back and pondering why, a better course of action would be doing something about it.


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

cami said:


> i think it's self-explanatory, but let me clarify how teaching them ANYTHING could benefit them.
> 
> 1. our students believe it's a lot better to teach someone a skill rathen than give them money and then forget about them. they do charity work of that sort too, and we have a regular "charity corner" where everyone (students, faculty, admin staff) donates clothes, personal hygiene items, and non perishable foods. then it's the money the charity collects as well. some of our higher management donated up to 40,000 dhs to this cause and others (our students are also involved in building a school in cameroon)
> 
> ...


Cami

This is a very good initiative and my best wishes for this. I agree with all the points you have mentioned above. I'd love to be part of such initiative but unfortunately due to the distance of AUD from where I live and the nature of my work makes it a bit difficult for me to do this on weekends.

Pamela, I politely disagree with your point of view. English will help these labourers integrate (or at least help them in their efforts to integrate) with the rest of the society. These labourers also use metro and other forms of public transport, they go to malls etc.. Wouldn't you feel that at least a basic knowledge of english would come in handy here?


----------



## da-mela (Jan 30, 2011)

cami said:


> i think it's self-explanatory, but let me clarify how teaching them ANYTHING could benefit them.
> 
> 1. our students believe it's a lot better to teach someone a skill rathen than give them money and then forget about them. they do charity work of that sort too, and we have a regular "charity corner" where everyone (students, faculty, admin staff) donates clothes, personal hygiene items, and non perishable foods. then it's the money the charity collects as well. some of our higher management donated up to 40,000 dhs to this cause and others (our students are also involved in building a school in cameroon)
> 
> ...


Great Initiative, just thinking about this makes you a better person then rest of us. I am not sure why would anyone frown or discourage you on this idea. even if one person's life is changed out of this, it will be worth all the effort. good luck.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm going to ask a potentially dumb question but here goes.

If I do not speak their language with what method do I teach them English? I appreciate I could teach them nouns with pictures etc.. but verbs and tenses?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Cami,

I know you already said this is not about donating money but is there a way people can still contribute in some other ways that do not include doing the actual teaching. I for one do not feel comfortable teaching, is just not my kind of thing but I'd be happy to contribute with a donation if that helps. I agree that a lot of people generally do not care, but a lot of them do, is just that this kind of thing is not a good match for everyone, I can imagine is very satisfactory for someone who enjoys teaching but a lot of people just don't, or aren't good at it. That doesn't make them selfish or careless. Perhaps if there are other alternatives of helping there might be a better response.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Cami,
> 
> I know you already said this is not about donating money but is there a way people can still contribute in some other ways that do not include doing the actual teaching. I for one do not feel comfortable teaching, is just not my kind of thing but I'd be happy to contribute with a donation if that helps. I agree that a lot of people generally do not care, but a lot of them do, is just that this kind of thing is not a good match for everyone, I can imagine is very satisfactory for someone who enjoys teaching but a lot of people just don't, or aren't good at it. That doesn't make them selfish or careless. Perhaps if there are other alternatives of helping there might be a better response.


thank you for suggesting this, dizzyizzy!

however, i'm not authorized to raise money or any other form of help. i only opened the thread because i read there were a good number of posters who commented on the harsh living conditions in the labour camps, and there were others who were inquiring what they could do in their free time, especially new comers. 

primarily, we need teachers of english/people speaking english. those who came on friday were absolutely great (THANK YOU Ibrahim and Aya!), and i'm working on bringing in more people.

i can ask the students managing the project if they need any help with anything else, and will surely post a new thread if they say yes 

on a different note, there are so many charities running in dubai, from dubai cares to helping children with autism. the important thing is to help no matter what the cause is about.

thanks again.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

cami said:


> the important thing is to help no matter what the cause is about.


of course, that's exactly my point  There have been threads in the past about helping charities including the ones you mention, and we all must continue doing our best to help out. Hopefully there will be better response for the volunteer teaching next time, it sounds like a great initiative and if I knew I would be good at it I'd definitely be there, however knowing me, I would make a terrible, terrible teacher 

Thanks again for opening the thread and please feel free to post again about this :clap2:


----------



## Melissa Whigham (Feb 25, 2011)

*Interested in teaching English*



cami said:


> This plea is not addressed to those who are looking for paid work. It is addressed to people who would like to make a difference in someone's life, someone who is less fortunate and badly needs our help.
> 
> It is not about donating clothes or money this time. It is about donating a little of your time, a lot of enthusiasm, a great deal of tolerance, and your knowledge of English to teach UAE labourers basic English.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I'm looking to volunteer to teach English to the labourers. I am a qualified ESL teacher, working as cabin crew, so I'm not in town every Friday. I would love to help on those Fridays that I am here though. I'm new to this forum, not sure how to send a private message.

Please let me know how I can help.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Melissa Whigham said:


> I'm new to this forum, not sure how to send a private message.


The PM facility is activated after you have made 5 *useful* posts.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Cami,
Would like to give u a great chapeau for this forum.Dont get down by individuals' opinions coz it will always be there.
Except coming Friday as Ill be out of Dubai ,please consider me in .I have always wanted to do the volunteer part as I believe that there is something to experience beneath that!


----------



## melanie0512 (Oct 30, 2010)

Cami - That is a great initiative. I would love to help out. I was actually looking out for community service activities in Dubai, and someone pointed me to your thread. I'll send you a private message with my contact details. Thanks!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

melanie0512 said:


> Cami - That is a great initiative. I would love to help out. I was actually looking out for community service activities in Dubai, and someone pointed me to your thread. I'll send you a private message with my contact details. Thanks!


it's our students' initiative, but thank you on their behalf. this project is coming to an end in two weeks, yet if we start another one, i'll let you know.

similarly, please tell me if you've heard of any project needing volunteers. i'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## niner4nine (Apr 26, 2009)

Cami, I just heard about this, even though the project is at its end, are you still looking for volunteers? Can you please send me an email? I don't have PM in this forum, not enough posts . My address is: [SNIP], thanks!



cami said:


> it's our students' initiative, but thank you on their behalf. this project is coming to an end in two weeks, yet if we start another one, i'll let you know.
> 
> similarly, please tell me if you've heard of any project needing volunteers. i'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## melanie0512 (Oct 30, 2010)

Is this organized by your school? May I ask the name of the school? Thanks!


----------



## Alia82 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Want to volunteer*



Melissa Whigham said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm looking to volunteer to teach English to the labourers. I am a qualified ESL teacher, working as cabin crew, so I'm not in town every Friday. I would love to help on those Fridays that I am here though. I'm new to this forum, not sure how to send a private message.
> 
> Please let me know how I can help.


Hi Melissa,

I am interested in teaching English to laborers. I have completed my CELTA course in April'12 and want to keep on teaching as a volunteer.
Please call me on 055-2168883 if you still need teachers.

Love,

Alia


----------



## Noni3045 (Jan 20, 2014)

I've just joined expatforum as I am looking for meaningful one on one volunteer work, but I am struggling to find anything - or I've found lots of websites but have had no responses as of yet. Are you still looking for volunteers - I know this was posted a long time ago!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Noni3045 said:


> I've just joined expatforum as I am looking for meaningful one on one volunteer work, but I am struggling to find anything - or I've found lots of websites but have had no responses as of yet. Are you still looking for volunteers - I know this was posted a long time ago!


Volunteer in UAE | Dubai - Abu Dhabi :: Home

They have a lot of options.


----------



## Janiemama (Apr 15, 2015)

*Voluntary Language Teaching*

Is this voluntary teaching still happening?


----------



## anitadmann (Jun 3, 2015)

Are you still looking for people to assist with teaching English? I can speak Hindi and am interested in volunteering my time. Please let me know if i can help.


----------

